# Wixom Catch and Release



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I couldn't make it on Sunday - heading out to Spring Mill this PM, and will report...


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Went out today to wixom and say nothing but bait being caught. From what people were saying the fish are either real big or real small no "decent" fish really.


----------



## whozhooked (Mar 5, 2005)

Picked up 7 on Brown stone Fly's all Rainbow's. Very nice size 4 to 6 lbs easy..Walked to the Bridge seen Lot's of ''Big gin's''' swimming around they were all stacked up with in the closed 100 ft section of course. Nice to see them there. Were are the Brown's ???? .......


----------



## spencerhicks (Jun 3, 2007)

I was considering heading up there mid week next week. Are there any fish left or have they all died by now (thanks DNR). Has anyone caught anything at all recently?


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

There might be a few by the dam, I remember last year early june seeing a couple under the tree and about five or six that had jumped the dam and were in the lake, and if you stared at the water below the dam long enough you would see one pop its head out.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife and I spent a day paddling the Huron (upstream) - I was surprised how many hold-overs we saw, in addition to some very large mirrored carp.
I had my fly rod in the boat, never rigged it up, though.
May have to head back to give some of them a try...


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I kayaked from wixom to milford and caught nothing but bass, someone guy said he saw some big trout still swimming upstream by the dam.


----------

